# big nastys in cosway



## waylayer43 (Feb 1, 2006)

I dont really potlick much but i decided to sat thanks to motor problems. It was fun, lotta hard heads and gaft-tops but one nice drum. personal biggest 63lbs on a big chunck of crab.

http://us.f817.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...n&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&VScan=1&Idx=0 
http://us.f817.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...n&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&VScan=1&Idx=0


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a monster.......


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Now that! Is a Big Ugly!!!!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Good job, big fish for sure. But that's called bait soaking, not potlicking.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I agree Txfirenfish...potlicking (to me) is horning in on someone else's productive fishing spot.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Damm those things are ugly


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! Where did you weigh it?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hold it straight out and you could say it was 80 lb's...


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice fish, know exactly where you were at. Just a little before the cosway.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice ugly... We caught one last year that bottomed out my 65lb boca grips I was impressed... Thing is probably older than you are. Great photo!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!!! A monster!! Too cool!!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

yakfishin said:


> Nice fish, know exactly where you were at. Just a little before the cosway.


you should have cropped everything out of the pic but the fishes eyeballs cause I know that spot too. caught a few trout there by accident in a throw net (all released), and been ran off by the police, but if the waters not moving 100 mph through there i figured there'd be some fish in there. good job on the BU.


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

i didnt know they had uglies that big in there..I would always snag a few sand trout, specs and small uglies when throwing my cast net..Why did the cops run you off?..Are those waters protected?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

it was about a year or two ago. i was throwing my thrownet off of the bridge, and the cops came up and had an attitude cause i was "fishing" gave me a reading lesson and everything on the sign on the bridge. If he was so smart and knew how to read he made himself look really silly because he kept calling a shrimp a fish, i was going to inform him that a shrimp was a crustacean (like a crab) but i didn't want to get a ticket for letting my hippo mouth overload my jaybird tail. they ran us for warrents and let us go. according to them as long as your on the bank your ok, but on the bridge they will getcha.


----------



## Jeremy(W) Waltrip (Mar 29, 2008)

*Cut the line*

_Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

JeremyW said:


> _Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


well then cut your line, quit busting someone else's fish, its a big fish and they fight hard and there ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

JeremyW said:


> _Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


Nice first post. Man, you're cool. 

BP


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

JeremyW said:


> _Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


He didn't say he put it on a stringer and took it home for a fine meal. Heck, in SW LA you guys eat nutria rat, don't you???:tongue::tongue::tongue:

Ease up on your first post and somebody's catch. Looks like a great fish and I would have loved catching it.

Red coming your way.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

JeremyW said:


> _Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


Real good first impression


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice catch! Bet that was a lot of fun.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you can keep 1 Big Ugly if it is over 52" this year looking for a new State Record!
Read that Here somewhere I think!

swamp.....................................looking for the rule book type dude........................

Great catch of a Monster!!!


----------



## waylayer43 (Feb 1, 2006)

*******



JeremyW said:


> _Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


 well jeremy down here in TEXAS we like to LAND fish. So you can take your A#$ back to south L.A. or w/e and go waste some more tackle bro.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

That thing is ugly. Nice Catch.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

JeremyW said:


> _Pumped up about that Old Nasty Drum? Down in South West LA. We just cut the line_


I thought they rebuilt LA. I guess some "guests" just won't go home.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Congrats man...My friend and I go there to get bait..Had no idea a fish of that size roams around in there


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

jasonp said:


> I thought they rebuilt LA. I guess some "guests" just won't go home.


HAAA


----------

